# Group Order for Staurogyne Repens



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I was gonna wait to post this until I got all my details, but there's been so much talk about this plant lately I thought I'd go ahead a little early. I've been chatting with a supplier (technically a hobbiest that sells tons of plants and knows what he's doing) in the US that can sell me Styrogene Repens (and ship it legally across the border). So I was thinking of organizing a group buy for this hard to get plant. The downside is the shipping cost which is gonna make this a little on the pricey side, but if we get enough people interested it won't be so bad.

Currently we are looking at around $1 to $1.50 per stem for the plant, plus we will have to split around $75 to $100 of the shipping cost between all the individuals. It sounds bad, but if we get even 20 persons interested that's only $5 per person for the shipping cost which isn't bad.

Btw, it's the Staurogyne sp 'Porto Velho' that he sells (there's I believe two or three "versions" of Staurogyne repens) in case anyone wants to know that detail.

I'd love to hear some preliminary responses to this so we can get an idea of how many people would be interested.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's some of the other stuff he sells:

Limnophila repens 'Mini'
 Hygrophila sp 'Bold'
 Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
 Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
 Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
 Bolbitis heudelotii
 Pogostemon stellatus 'Narrow Leaf'
 Anubias nana 'Petite'
 Rotala sp 'Gia Lai'
 Limnophila sp 'Vietnam Mini'
 Hydrocotyle verticillata sp 'Japan' (small, short form)
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow Leaf'
Echinodorus bleheri
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelove'
Vesicularia montagnei
Cryptocoryne rosanervig
Polygonum praetermissum 'Ruby'

Figure I'd post this in case anything else stands out as hard to get and you wanna get it as part of this order (if everything works out). Btw, I noticed in that list he also sells Staurogyne sp 'Bihar' ... must be another version of Staurogyne repens ... Staurogyne sp 'Bihar' is significantly more expensive though, about $5 per stem.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Harry does the supplier offer any guarantees about the plants arriving in good shape?

Greg


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would talk to whomever is ordering plants for you local Big Als, they are often willing to order in what ever they don't usually carry with there regular tropica order.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Rmwbrown said:


> I would talk to whomever is ordering plants for you local Big Als, they are often willing to order in what ever they don't usually carry with there regular tropica order.


Been there, done that, almost got the tshirt for it  ... no one seems to be able to get this stuff into Canada ... except maybe Menagerie soon.

Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Got some bad news from our prospective supplier. Apparently something went wrong in his tank that houses the Staurogyne repens and he had a huge melt down of it. Lost the majority of his stock of this plant. So suffice it to say it will be a while before he's able to sell some again.

So I guess that means that we can shelf this group buy for the foreseeable future. I guess we got to bug Harold to get this plant in as soon as he can 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Keep your eye open on Planted Tank. I'm pretty sure Tom Barr has a load of it that he trims pretty aggressively and puts up for sale.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

He doesn't ship to Canada ... already checked with him  I've search low and high for this stuff 

Harry


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well then, it seems a trip to Brazil is in order...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Harry I checked with my guy at BAs they buy from Tropic hes going to check and see if he can order some for me I might have to buy 10 pots but I am sure I can resell it . I will let you know Monday if I can get it.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hey Harry I checked with my guy at BAs they buy from Tropic hes going to check and see if he can order some for me I might have to buy 10 pots but I am sure I can resell it . I will let you know Monday if I can get it.


By all means let me know (PM me if you don't hear from me 5 minutes after posting here ). I've tried to get BA Mississauga to order it from Tropica, but they never actually got it in ... not sure if they just didn't actually order it or if Tropica never send them any.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

oh man.. u got me all excited for a second there. I was gonna make a order for sure. 

Let me know , Im down for buying a few pots for a order if big als need be. 

If this doesnt happen. I will for sure get some from my buddy in BC when spring comes. I dont trust shipping in this weather, it also gives time for it to grow for him. He has recently gotten some nice species.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I was just looking over the plant list over at Menagerie, and Harold has this listed as coming soon... i'm not sure how soon, soon, is but this is probably your best bet.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> I was just looking over the plant list over at Menagerie, and Harold has this listed as coming soon... i'm not sure how soon, soon, is but this is probably your best bet.


They've been on that list for a while now


----------

